# Salsa



## antrocks22 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a salsa recipie that I have been using for the past 4 years with veggies all from my garden. The recipe calls for the peppers, tomatoes, onions, and garlic all to be roasted in the oven for 90 minutes. I then put everything plus some other stuff in the food processor and then can it. I decided that i would try smoking everything instead of roasting in the oven. I apologize that I did not take very many picture of this (I was also making my first fatty this afternoon and that took more of my attention), But here are a few pictures.













20150809_113027.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






2lb 10 oz of tomatoes













20150809_115536.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






Peppers, onion, and garlic ready to go













20150809_150502.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






Peppers, onions and garlic post smoking. I apologize that I dont have post smoking tomatoe pictures. In the process of canning now. I will post canned pictures shortly.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 10, 2015)

AR22, I'm in!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2015)

well how did they turn out??


----------

